
Angering China Can Now Get You Fired - protomyth
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2019/08/beijing-pressure-hong-kong-companies/596869/
======
sithadmin
Also not limited to HK. Last year, due to pressures from China, Marriott fired
a social media manager for 'liking' a tweet that alluded to Tibet as an
independent country: [https://gizmodo.com/after-china-got-mad-marriott-fired-
a-soc...](https://gizmodo.com/after-china-got-mad-marriott-fired-a-social-
media-mana-1823500225)

------
ycombonator
Wait what did the globalists of the 90s think a communist regime would do ?

~~~
georgeecollins
Become more open and liberal as it got more prosperous. At that time people
thought Russia was going to transform into a European democracy. If that
happened it was plausible to imagine a similar reform in China.

~~~
Gibbon1
Did any of these people get fired for being so foolish?

No? Alright then.

~~~
kjs3
Yes, everyone who thought something we now think of as foolish 25 years ago
should be fired: economic liberalization of relations with the East will be a
net positive, OOP solving all programming problems, Don't ask/Don't tell,
Beanie Babies. Death is too good for them.

